# Stops whilst driving to Spain



## Gster (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone has any comments. 
We are planning on driving through France to Southern Spain on the AP-7 in August this year and need some places to stop, have a break, let the kids run around for an hour or two. I wonder if anyone else does this journey with kids and could recommend some good picnic areas?

Many thanks,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if anyone has any comments.
> We are planning on driving through France to Southern Spain on the AP-7 in August this year and need some places to stop, have a break, let the kids run around for an hour or two. I wonder if anyone else does this journey with kids and could recommend some good picnic areas?
> ...


:welcome:

I've moved your post to 'Spain' - you should get some replies here 

in the meantime, if you use the search facility, you'll find several threads where this has been discussed previously which should give you some ideas


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I've done the journey twice and both times we travelled down the west coast of France and crossed near Biarritz. There are so many places to stop in France the only thin I could recommend is to do a Michelin research plus google earth street view. In Spain we headed straight down the middle through La Mancha country and Madrid and Granada. Again there are so many places to stay you need to do the research before you make the trip because only you will know what suits you and your family best. However, you will have a lot of fun. If you do decide to go through Madrid, ignore most of the road signs in the city. They lie!!!


----------

